# Seachem Stability...



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

I restarted set up the 75 gal last night after. Using Stabilty to assist with the cycle. Has anyone tested the claim that you can add fish on day 1 as long as the product is being dosed.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've used Stability with good results on 3 new setups from 15g to 125g. I had some med sized goldfish in a 15g quarantine tank for 3 weeks, water was cloudy between weekly water changes, but the goldfish were fine.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Personally, I've used stability in all my new tank setups, when I add new fish, after huge water changes, ... and have not had any negative effects.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You would have to add fish as an ammonia source, otherwise it wouldn't cycle.

If you were adding pure ammonia for a fishless cycle, I obviously wouldn't add fish as it would be a moot point.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

skfish said:


> I restarted set up the 75 gal last night after. Using Stabilty to assist with the cycle. Has anyone tested the claim that you can add fish on day 1 as long as the product is being dosed.


You said restarted. What did you do with the old filter media? If you still have it you will cycle the tank very quickly.

I use stability all the time. I cycled my 120g fast using it. Took around 6 days for all my water parameters to be perfect. Used a bottle and a half over a few weeks. Had fish in the tank 3 days after start up. Didnt loose any fish. Had a bunch of feeder fish in the tank to provide ammonia for the bacteria to eat for the first 3 days. None died so I dumped in my Africans. Nice easy and quick. Good product for sure


----------

